# Did you watch Tanked today?



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow , these guys just bring misery to saltwater hobbiest, I mean the way the introduce fish , nevermind handeling that puffer, it must of stressed him out bad. I sure think they make nice tanks but as far as fish picking for a tank they did as bad as it gets 8 or so yellow tangs ( probably about 3 will live longterm) most territorial damsels thee are ( will dominate most space in the tank ) and using ice to cool water , it's Vegas where is the chiller ?obviously they dont care about longterm well-being of those fish nor consumer that will eventually go after their aquarium business . I like the show just because it's what I love but a lot of people will base on what they do . They might build great tanks but as far as livestock is they risk life of fish and their well beeing .what do you think?


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Second episode proves that can build custom out of ordinary tanks, no doubt , but livestock knowledge let's see. 
I wish I had money for some designs they do.got fish?


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

When is this show on? What time? What channel? I have never heard of it before?


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

ecoleshill said:


> When is this show on? What time? What channel? I have never heard of it before?


it a new show on animal planet i believe...its not available in canada, but you can download it off torrents or single link download sites

i was pretty shocked at the way they handled fish too, especially when they took them out of the water to show them off, or taking using an empty plastic container and taking their sweet time to move the fish to the tanks.

i wish i had enough money to afford a quarantine tank like that, or I could buy fish at a store like that, buffet style


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

J-Miles-21 said:


> it a new show on animal planet i believe...its not available in canada, but you can download it off torrents or single link download sites


Okay. I will go online and try to find it.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice tanks and craftsmanship , just seems like they need to read of cu-cards still lol


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes it's for US viewers only I think , thanks to my DirectTv I can watch it here


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Watch it inline thru Sidereel
http://www.sidereel.com/

It's like all the other reality shows really...just centered around fish.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

I liked the tanks but the drama and fish abuse was not necessary. The first episode i did not really notice just cause i was dying to watch it. As i got further into the episodes it started getting annoying and id skip to the parts that just showed the tanks.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm confused by the show.

They seem to set tanks up in short periods of time and then drop the fish in. Don't they have to cycle the tank for weeks????

I thought ok it's tv so they cut the time out... but some of their projects they are on 3-4 day time limits... so I am just so confused if they're just doing water+fish, or faking the short time required... or are they doing something else. Like seeding the filters earlier.

Last I checked, new tank + new salt water + new fish = dead fish fast.

These guys are pro's though, they know their fish stuff. So I'm not jumping to conclusion that they're leaving the fish to die in new tanks. I suspect they're cutting out that important part cuz the average tv watcher wouldnt understand the process required and it's too complicated to explain in every episode.

(Not to mention the episode with the aquarium desk with sharks.... I highly doubt they're leaving those sharks in that tank to die.... that lawyer will sue their pants... clearly they did something or there was a time period they cut past....)

edit: you can see for the fungshuai reef tank that there was a long period of time between setup and installation of corals. The house looks built by the time they return with the corals.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

The car episode they had one hour before the guy was showing up.. They also fill the tanks with a garden hose on most episodes. lol Have you also noticed they do not acclimate more then half the fish some they do others they drop straight from the bag. The building part is cool but the drama and the way they poke and play with the fish is stupid. 

Also the episode they build the (30 thousand) quarantine rack for the guy who had them build 4 tanks in his house and all his fish kept dying makes you kind of wonder why lol 

I watch for the tanks the rest is Blah.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i always questioned that part...is cycling not an issue? do they just dump a bucket of salt into the tank after getting water straight from the hose?

i think the best part is when they go to the fish store and look at all the fish


----------

